# lenovo all in one recovery cd



## denchuks (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello people , i have a lenovo all in one , it came with windows 8 which i later upgraded to windows 8.1 and again to windows 10 inside preview .
    now i want to rollback my pc to windows 8 the default operating system it came with ,but i dont have the recovery cd anymore ( my kids  )
    i understand that i will be needing the product key if i have to this , so how to get back my recovery cd , is there a software from lenovo that can help me here .
    remember i dont have the recovery cd that came with my pc or the product key , someone said the product key can be founds inside the pc , but i dont like opening it , any help from you guys will be appreciated , thanks .
     i have the serial number of my pc though am not sure if this can help me .


----------



## Cromewell (Jul 15, 2015)

From what I can find, if the machine came with Windows 8 the product key is encrypted in the BIOS. All you need to do is reinstall windows 8 and it will fetch the key automatically.

I don't know if you need the specific recovery disk or if a generic windows 8 disk will work, I suspect either is fine.


----------



## denchuks (Jul 15, 2015)

Cromewell said:


> From what I can find, if the machine came with Windows 8 the product key is encrypted in the BIOS. All you need to do is reinstall windows 8 and it will fetch the key automatically.
> 
> I don't know if you need the specific recovery disk or if a generic windows 8 disk will work, I suspect either is fine.


    Yes it came with windows 8 , however what i also dont know is if i install windows 8 and it ask me of the product key , then i will be stuck , cos i would hate going back to windows 10 , are u really sure the pc will install winbdows 8 without asking for the product key ?


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 15, 2015)

Providing the recovery partition is still in tact, you should be able to boot to it and reinstall 8.  If not, then you will need to order recovery media from Lenovo.


----------



## denchuks (Jul 15, 2015)

johnb35 said:


> Providing the recovery partition is still in tact, you should be able to boot to it and reinstall 8.  If not, then you will need to order recovery media from Lenovo.


  Is there a away to know if the recovery partition is still there on my pc ? remember i have windows 10 insider preview on it now . also any link where i can download windows 8 installation files to my usb , thanks .


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 15, 2015)

Use disk management to see if there is a recovery partition.  You should be able to use the link here.  Just list what the names of the partitions are and what space is used and how much is free for each partition.

original 8 64 bit ISO file - http://care.dlservice.microsoft.com...ISE_EVAL_EN-US-HRM_CENA_X64FREE_EN-US_DV5.ISO

However, I don't know when you upgraded to 10 if it replaced windows 8 key with a generic 10 key.  If so then there is no way to find out your windows 8 key and you would need to order recovery cd's.


----------



## denchuks (Jul 15, 2015)

johnb35 said:


> Use disk management to see if there is a recovery partition.  You should be able to use the link here.  Just list what the names of the partitions are and what space is used and how much is free for each partition.
> 
> original 8 64 bit ISO file - http://care.dlservice.microsoft.com...ISE_EVAL_EN-US-HRM_CENA_X64FREE_EN-US_DV5.ISO
> 
> However, I don't know when you upgraded to 10 if it replaced windows 8 key with a generic 10 key.  If so then there is no way to find out your windows 8 key and you would need to order recovery cd's.


     i used belarc advisor to take full profile of my pc , details are below 

Computer Profile Summary 
Computer Name:  Dan-B24 (in WORKGROUP) 
Profile Date:  15 July 2015 05:38:02 
Advisor Version:  8.4 
Windows Logon:  Dan 

 Click to try our Commercial and Government Products    


Operating System   System Model 
Windows 8.1 Professional (x64) (build 9600)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: English (United States)
Installed: 10-07-2015 01:21:25
Boot Mode: Legacy BIOS in UEFI (Secure Boot not supported)   LENOVO 10114 Lenovo C245
System Serial Number: CS00497103
Chassis Serial Number: CS00497103
Enclosure Type: All-in-One 
Processor a   Main Circuit Board b 
1.40 gigahertz AMD E1-1200 APU with Radeon HD Graphics
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (2 total)
Not hyper-threaded   Board: LENOVO Win8 STD EM DPK IPG
Serial Number: CS00497103
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
UEFI: LENOVO I3KT18AUS 11/02/2012 
Drives   Memory Modules c,d 
499.27 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
396.77 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GT80N [Optical drive]

ST500DM002-1BD142 [Hard drive] (500.11 GB) -- drive 0, s/n W2ARWKNA, rev KC65, SMART Status: Healthy   3682 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory

Slot 'DIMM 0' has 4096 MB (serial number E2500189)
Slot 'DIMM 1' is Empty 
	  Local Drive Volumes 


c: (NTFS on drive 0) * 214.28 GB 111.92 GB free   
e: (NTFS on drive 0) 284.99 GB 284.85 GB free   




* Operating System is installed on c: 

	  Network Drives 
	  None discovered 
Users (mouse over user name for details)   Printers 

local user accounts last logon 
 Dan  15-07-2015 05:29:50 (admin) 
local system accounts 
 Administrator  18-03-2014 16:09:11 (admin) 
 DefaultAccount never  
 Guest never  
 HomeGroupUser$ never  


DISABLED Marks a disabled account;   LOCKED OUT Marks a locked account  

Microsoft Print To PDF on PORTPROMPT: 
Microsoft Shared Fax Driver on SHRFAX: 
Microsoft XPS Document Writer v4 on PORTPROMPT: 

Controllers   Display 
Standard SATA AHCI Controller   AMD Radeon HD 7310 Graphics [Display adapter]
Lenovo AIO PC [Monitor] (18.5"vis, January 2012) 
Bus Adapters   Multimedia 
Microsoft Storage Spaces Controller
AMD USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 0.96 (Microsoft)
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller (2x)
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller (3x)   AMD High Definition Audio Device
Lenovo USB2.0 Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio 
Virus Protection [Back to Top]   Group Policies 

Windows Defender Version 4.8.10074.0 
    Scan Engine Version 1.1.11804.0 
    Virus Definitions Version 14-07-2015 Rev 1.201.1772.0 
    Last Disk Scan on 15 July 2015 03:22:20 
    Realtime File Scanning On 
   None discovered 
Communications   Other Devices 


↓ 1x1 11b/g/n Wireless LAN PCI Express Half Mini Card Adapter 
 Status:  Not connected to a network 
 Dhcp Server:  none responded  
 Physical Address:  20:168A:E4:EF 
Microsoft ISATAP Adapter 
Microsoft Kernel Debug Network Adapter 
Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter 
↓ Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter 
 Status:  Not connected to a network 
 Dhcp Server:  none responded  
 Physical Address:  20:168A:E4:EF 
↑ Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 
 primary   Auto IP Address:  192.168.0.102 / 24 
 Gateway:  192.168.0.1 
 Dhcp Server:  192.168.0.1 
 Physical Address:  20:89:84:47:70:CB 
 Connection Speed:  100 Mbps 

Networking Dns Server:  192.168.0.1 
   Microphone (Lenovo USB2.0 Audio)
Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant system controller
USB Input Device (3x)
Lenovo USB2.0 UVC Camera
HID Keyboard Device
Standard PS/2 Keyboard
HID-compliant mouse
Realtek PCIE CardReader
Fax
Microsoft XPS Document Writer
Print as a PDF
Root Print Queue
SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth
Microsoft IPv4 IPv6 Transition Adapter Bus
Microsoft Radio Device Enumeration Bus
Wi-Fi
USB Composite Device (2x)
USB Root Hub (5x)
USB Root Hub (xHCI)
Generic volume shadow copy 
USB Storage Use in past 30 Days (mouse over last used for details)   Hosted Virtual Machines (mouse over name for details) 
None discovered   None discovered 


 See your entire network map...
 click for Belarc's System Management products    


Network Map (mouse over IP address for physical address) [Back to Top]  


IP

Device Type

Device Details

Device Roles


192.168.0.1  Router D-Link DHCP Server, Gateway, Domain Name Server, Web Server 
192.168.0.101   Physical Address E4:90:7E:83:43:3B  
192.168.0.102  Windows Workstation Dan-b24 (in WORKGROUP) Web Server 
192.168.0.107   Physical Address 6C:2F:2C:59:4D:B5  
192.168.0.108   Physical Address DC:CE:BC:98:9B:01  



 Find your security vulnerabilities...
 click for Belarc's System Management products    


Missing Security Updates new – for Adobe, Apple, Java, Microsoft and more [Back to Top]  

 Hotfixes from Microsoft Update (agent version 10.0.10074.0) install automatically.


 These security updates apply to this computer but are not currently installed (using Advisor definitions version 2015.7.8.6), according to the 06/09/2015 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary and bulletins from other vendors. Note: Security benchmarks require that Critical and Important severity security updates must be installed. 



Hotfix Id

Severity

Description (click to see security bulletin)

APSB15-16 Important  Adobe Flash Player security update for Flash Player 17.0.0.188 ActiveX 64-bit  
APSB15-16 Important  Adobe Flash Player security update for Flash Player 17.0.0.188 ActiveX 32-bit  
Q2538243 Important  Microsoft security update (KB2538243)  
Q2919355 Critical  Microsoft security update (KB2919355)  



 Manage all your software licenses...
 click for Belarc's System Management products    


Software Licenses [Back to Top]  


Belarc - Advisor 1536a118  
Microsoft - PowerShell 89383-100-0001260-04309  
Microsoft - Windows 8.1 Professional (x64) 00261-50000-00000-AA406 (Key: none activated) 



 Find unused software and reduce licensing costs...
 click for Belarc's System Management products    


Software Versions & Usage (mouse over i for details, click i for location) [Back to Top]  
   ı i  Adobe Systems - Flash Player Update Service Version 18,0,0,203
     i  Adobe Systems - Shockwave Flash Version 17,0,0,188 (32/64-bit)
   ı i  Advanced Micro Devices - AMD Fuel Service Version 1.0.0.0 (64-bit)
   ı i  Advanced Micro Devices - Catalyst Control Center Version 3.5.0.0 (64-bit)
   ı i  AMD - External Events Version 6.14.11.1196 (64-bit)
   ı i  ATI Technologies - Catalyst Control Center Version 4.5.0.0
   ı i  Belarc - Advisor Version 8.4
     i  Check Point Software Technologies - VPN Version 1.0.0.1
     i  Dell SonicWALL - SonicWALL Mobile Connect Version 1.0.0.8
     i  F5 Networks - VPN Version 1.0.0.11
   ı i  Google - Chrome Version 43.0.2357.134
   ı i  Google - Update Version 1.3.27.5
   ı i  House of Life - BitLord Version 2.4.1-293
   ı i  IncrediMail - Guardbox Version 1.11.0.5
     i  Juniper Networks - Junos Pulse Version 1.0.0.206
     i  Microsoft - .NET Framework Version 3.0.6920.8663
     i  Microsoft - .NET Framework Version 4.0.41210.0 (32/64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - .NET Framework Version 4.6.57.0
     i  Microsoft - AAD Token Broker Plugin Version 10.0.10074.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Antimalware Service Executable Version 4.8.10074.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Cloud Experience Host Version 10.0.10074.0
     i  Microsoft - Contact Support Version 10.0.2.0
     i  Microsoft - DevicesFlow Version 6.2.0.0
     i  Microsoft - Email and accounts Version 10.0.10074.0
     i  Microsoft - Family Version 10.0.10074.0
     i  Microsoft - Games Version 2.0.139.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Get started Version 1.9.2.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Insider Hub Version 15.3.30.1 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Internet Explorer Version 11.0.10074.0 (32/64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Mail and Calendar Version 17.4125.42001.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - MiracastView Version 6.3.0.0
     i  Microsoft - MSN Food & Drink Version 3.0.4.315 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - MSN Health & Fitness Version 3.0.4.315 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - MSN Money Version 4.3.63.0
     i  Microsoft - MSN Sports Version 4.3.63.0
     i  Microsoft - MSN Travel Version 3.0.4.318 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - MSN Weather Version 4.3.63.0
     i  Microsoft - MtcUvc Version 6.2.0.0
     i  Microsoft - Music Preview Version 3.6.9991.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Music Version 2.6.672.0 (64-bit)
   ı i  Microsoft - OneDrive Version 17.3.5860.0512      i  Microsoft - OneNote Version 17.4027.10061.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - People Version 1.0.10117.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Photos Version 15.420.14330.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - PrintDialog Version 6.2.0.0
     i  Microsoft - PrintDialog3D Version 1.0.0.0
     i  Microsoft - Project Spartan Version 0.11.10074.0
     i  Microsoft - Reader Version 6.3.9654.17499 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Search Version 1.4.4.120 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Settings Version 6.2.0.0
     i  Microsoft - Store (Beta) Version 2015.5.6.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Store Version 1.0.0.0
     i  Microsoft - Video Preview Version 3.6.9991.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Video Version 2.6.440.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Windows Alarms & Clock Version 10.1504.23000.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Windows Calculator Version 10.1503.31000.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Windows Camera Version 5.5.6.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Windows Default Lock Screen Version 1.0.0.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Windows Feedback Version 10.0.10074.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Windows Installer - Unicode Version 5.0.10074.0 (32/64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Windows Live Version 17.3.4726.0226
     i  Microsoft - Windows Maps Version 4.1505.50510.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Windows Media Player Version 12.0.10074.0 (32/64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Windows Reading List Version 6.3.9654.20540 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Windows Scan Version 6.3.9654.17133 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Windows Script Host Version 5.12.10074.0 (32/64-bit)
   ı i  Microsoft - Windows Search Version 7.0.10074.0 (32/64-bit)
     i  Microsoft - Windows Shell Experience Version 10.0.10074.0
     i  Microsoft - Windows Spotlight Version 10.0.10074.0
     i  Microsoft - Windows Voice Recorder Version 10.1504.6000.0 (64-bit)
     i  Microsoft Studios - Solitaire Collection Preview Version 3.0.4031.0
   ı i  No Company Name - Popcorn Time 0.3.8-0 
     i  No Company Name - Popcorn Time.exe 
     i  No Company Name - Sensor Data Service (64-bit)
   ı i  Opera Software - Internet Browser Version 30.0.1835.125
   ı i  Realtek Semiconductor - HD Audio Background Process Version 1, 0, 0, 220 (64-bit)
   ı i  Realtek Semiconductor - HD Audio Manager Version 1, 0, 0, 967 (64-bit)
     i  Skype - Skype Version 3.1.0.1007
   ı i  Skype Technologies - Skype Updater Service Version 7.0
   ı i  Skype Technologies - Skype Version 7.6
   ı i  Tonec - Internet Download Manager (IDM) Version 6, 23, 14, 2
   ı i  VideoLAN - VLC media player Version 2,2,1,0 



i  Mouse over to see details, click to see where software is installed. 
   ı  Marks software last used within the past 7 days. 
  ıı  Marks software last used within the past 90 days, but over 7 days ago. 
 ııı  Marks software last used within the past year, but over 90 days ago. 
ıııı  Marks software last used over 1 year ago. 
  Unmarked software lacks the data to determine last use. 


 Audit your security posture...
 click for Belarc's System Management products    


Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top]  
Click here to see all installed hotfixes.  




a. Processor clock speed is measured at computer start-up, and on laptops may be impacted by power option settings.
b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the Bus Clock rate.
c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Installed Memory if some memory is not recognized by Windows.
d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact system vendor if slot contents are wrong.
e. This may be the manufacturer's factory installed product key rather than yours. You can change it to your product key using the procedure at http://www.belarc.com/msproductkeys.html.
f. The full product key is not stored on this computer. However, the characters shown uniquely identify your product key.
g. You can have Windows save the full product key using the procedure at http://www.belarc.com/msproductkeys.html.


 Copyright 2000-13, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved. 
Legal notice. U.S. Patents 5665951, 6085229 and Patents pending.  


it shows i installed windows 10 on 10-07-2015 , also observe that it says i have windows 8.1 while i am actually on windows 10 build 10074 .


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm not sure if belarc will show hidden partitions.   Use disk management.  Right click This PC>Manage>Disk Management  

Post an image of your screen.


----------



## Cromewell (Jul 15, 2015)

denchuks said:


> Yes it came with windows 8 , however what i also dont know is if i install windows 8 and it ask me of the product key , then i will be stuck , cos i would hate going back to windows 10 , are u really sure the pc will install winbdows 8 without asking for the product key ?



No, not 100% sure. I can only go by what I find as I don't have a machine that came with Windows 8 (nor do I use 8 anywhere).

By all means try other methods first. If there's a recovery partition, definitely use that. I've found tools which claim to extract the key from the BIOS however they have all been pay-ware.

Anything that's fetching from the registry will likely find your current Windows 10 key.


----------

